#  , :    2  () 2008.

## .

*,* *    2  () 2008*.        .

       2   

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

* 1.  *    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15 .*           ,    .  -1151058, (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  21* .        .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  25*        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.*            (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  *.* 
* 2.   :*   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15 .*           ,    .  -1151058, (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  21* .              .  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .      20.09.2007 N 83)  *  21      25* .       ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* .           (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  *.* . .  1    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) - *  30 .*     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) - *  30 .* * 3.     :*    .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  25* .           , *   ,         *  (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* .* 4.     :* ,     3 :
   .  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .             ,    .  -1151058.(    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  21* .   * 5.     :*          .  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .      20.09.2007 N 83)  *  21 .    25* .   .       , *   ,         *  (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* * 6.     :* 
,     5 :
   .  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .             ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  21* .
* 7.     :*      . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    21 .       , *   ,         *  (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* 
,                  15 .       .        ( 1. .227   .244         ,     .


* 8.     :* ,     7 :
   .  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .             ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  21* .         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    21 . 

  ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085.   21 . 

 -   .  ,         ,    .   , ..     15 .,       .   ,    .

----------


## Coreopsis



----------


## .

-  ,     .      ,    .             :Smilie:

----------


## Coreopsis

,   ,    .      ,     2         ,      -   .     . "   ,     " -   ...

,

----------


## okcum

:    ,    -   ?   ?          -          ,         :Frown:

----------


## Lena V.

.  1    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) -   30 .   
    .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) -   30 .   
    . ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

> .  1    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) -   30 .   
>     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115) -   30 .   
>     . ?


 ,        ?

----------

!!!,  .
        30 ,       25 ,         ,         25 ,   30 ?????

----------


## Andyko

**,      .
.

----------


## Larik

.    . ..    30 .

----------

,                30 ,   25  ....      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

,  ,   ,     .

----------

::flirt::  ,  ,    30      25  . )))))

----------

,       30 ,  3 ,   ,      ,   .   ???

----------


## -

?  -    ,    (500.),      .    ? 
  :       -  15%  .  .  ,       ,    ?           ,  ,          ?

----------


## .

> ,


  :Smilie:  
,       ,     ,    -   3 ,    2

----------

:
          (       20 .   ),   -      ,           (  ,  )?

----------


## .

,      ,      :Frown:

----------


## -

.    ,  1  2  
   2    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## LjubovK

, 15%.
    ,  .
   ,   .  (  ),       .    .
     4 ,   /,    ...

   ,         ,   .

  ,     -   ?
   ,   ?    ,    ,  - ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


.

----------


## LjubovK

*Feminka*, !!

----------

1     2    (    )? 
.      :Smilie:

----------


## Chaplain

)
, ,  .     .
     3    .         2 . 30       644   - 322.  2 .       .     ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,      .

----------


## Chaplain

> ,      .


..    966/3=322,      322.  ?

----------


## Chaplain

..?

----------

6%     ?
   ? 
 7719.

!

----------


## _

. , -,  . (   )

----------

,      30.06.08   ,     03.07.08,      ,     4-(,       ,  - ,      , 1 -   ),     ?

----------


## .L.

,  ,        -,     .      ,   "0"...

----------


## .

.

----------


## Chaplain

?          ,    ?

----------


## .

-?

----------


## Chaplain

)
, ,  .     .
     3    .         2 . 30       644   - 322.  2 .       .     ,    ?

----------


## 75

. ,   ,           ?

----------


## .

Chaplain,      ?   ?

----------


## H e l`g a

:  ( ).     2007  -  ,   ""     /    2      2008 .       .  ?

----------


## Andyko

> ""     /    2


  ?

----------


## H e l`g a

> ?


    -   .   .

----------


## Andyko

?  :Embarrassment:

----------

.    .     .         ,       ?

----------


## H e l`g a

> ?


...       .   .    ,   ,  .  ,  .    ,      . 
      .  ,    /.

----------


## komcat

( 6%)     ( ),    ,      .      ,    .       ,   ?         ,   ?

----------

,     (    ) - .   ?

----------


## .

> 


   , "  "?     ?   ,   .



> ,   ?


  .



> ,     (    ) - .   ?


      ,    ,    :Wink:

----------


## haduxa_49

..
       2 .,           (  )    

-  ()  . -1151085
  ?
    1   -1152017..

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ?
   .      .
     ,        .

----------


## haduxa_49

...
    ..   .. ..     1152017  ?

----------


## Andyko

,    .

----------

2.2.    ?(    )

----------


## H e l`g a

> , "  "?     ?   ,   .


   .  .   8  /    .   ,   (     5 ..   )    ?

----------

> ,  ,        -,     .      ,   "0"...


    ,    - ,      ,        ,      - ?

----------

> ,    - ,      ,        ,      - ?


  ,  - ,  .1 .11 167-,           30      ,    ,   .27  5000.

----------


## .

H e l`g a,     .     ,

----------


## buroly

.    .        .
    .    .     1    -  ?    "0".    ?

----------

/.               .().           -       2 ?         ?

----------


## .

> .    .


      ,      :Frown:  -  ,   .



> 1    -  ?    "0".


   .         ,  ,     .
, .       .     .

----------


## H e l`g a

> H e l`g a,     .     ,


 :EEK!:   , ?         .
"   !.."   -.   ,   ?

----------


## .

> .


      .   ,    .    .  ,   ,    . 



> ,


  ?  ,      ?

----------


## Ol`chik

, ,        ?         .   ,     .

----------


## .

Ol`chik,  ,    ,  .          :Frown:

----------

-      ?
 ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------

., , ,  .

*.*  .02.2008  .01.2008

----------


## Uli@

, .
    ,    ( ) :
    ()   ()?       (  ) ..  :           .

----------


## .

> .  .02.2008  .01.2008


 ,     .



> ()   ()?


  .      ,  ,    .

----------


## Uli@

,    ,      ( )         ?      ,     .  :No:

----------

:

   .     .         ,       ? (   )))

----------


## Feminka

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

1        -        07.    1   .      ,        .   ,  06     ( 1      ).  ?

----------


## -

> 1        -


    07 ,     09 ?

----------


## Feminka

,   1C.

----------


## valsy

- -, 15%.
 2007      ,   .  2008  -  ,    .  2007  -    ,  2008 , ..      .      ?    ?

.

----------

> . , -,  . (   )


  ,  ,  20  .   204.     -  .  .       .  . :Frown:    ,    - . :  ,      ,    , ,   - ,  ,    -       .(,   ,   ,  ,    ...

----------


## .

> ?    ?


   .       



> ,    , ,   -


 ,        ,        :Wink:

----------


## valsy

> .


..      ? ..                 ?

----------


## Serg_

-,      ?        30.04.08 (-).        -,      ?

----------


## .

> 


   .



> -,


        .   ,

----------

,   ...
 15%,   /   ,
   10 ,      .

   , :
1. , ,     ,       (  )   ?
2.    10   .     , ..  9-. ?


   ? (    ,    .)

----------

> 1. , ,     ,       (  )   ?


.
    .
  .


> 2.    10   .     ,


,        ,        15.

----------


## .

,

----------

,    ... (    ...)
:    ,      /   ,
1.  4-  -1151058 ()      (   !!!)    ""   ?

----------


## Serg_

. .

----------


## _

,   , , ?      ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


   .

----------


## _

030  2,     ?

----------


## .

> 4-  -1151058 ()      (   !!!)


     ,       .



> 030  2,     ?


  ,   .        ?

----------


## Jee_Day

. , ,      .

    2008 .        . (  6%)
    (4-),            .
         - ..,    .
  ,   ,          ,          ?
   ,     :
1. 4-
2.    

  :
        ( )?
        .       ,        1       ?

----------


## Marsianka

(   ) - ,              ..     ,   . ,   ?

----------


## vladimir-xxx

.  6 %
     .
  3000  -    .

  -       ..      25 .

   ?

      .

----------


## .

> 


       ,  .      ,     .         ,        .



> ( )?


  .



> (   ) - ,              ..


  ,       .        .      .
vladimir-xxx,         .    ,   ,

----------


## Jee_Day

> ,     .         ,        .


  . 

      ,       1       . 
           (      )           ?

upd:       ,      ?      ?

----------


## .

> 


 .     ,   ,  .
         ,     .         .   1  .

----------


## Jee_Day

> 


..         (..      )            (..      )?

----------


## sna

- !
    ,           ,        2    ,    ,    !!?

----------


## sna

- !
    ,           ,        2    ,    ,    !!?       ,                 .

----------

> 


  .  /  -0.


> 


 .     ?

----------


## sna

,   ,    .     *0 *                    .

----------

*sna*,     .         4-    . ,      .      ,  .

----------


## .

sna,      0.      ? 
     ?         3-   .



> ..         (..      )            (..      )?


      .

----------


## Jee_Day

*.*,      :Smilie:

----------


## sna

,          ,         ,                . .       ,     ?

----------


## .

sna,     ?            .
     ,          . 
 ,    (      ),      :Frown:

----------


## sna

,       ?        .        ,

----------


## .

sna,     ,         :Wink:  , ,          ,    .
   .

----------

Excel.     "52017011".
     "1:" -   "52017018",     .

      ??

----------

,  !
1 :        2               ?
2 :          ? (  ,    )..  ,   0%  " "..

----------


## Andyko

1.      .
2. .

----------


## Prep

, :
        .
         (6%)  ?
    ,  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> (6%)  ?







> ,  ?


  :yes:

----------

> 2. .



  ? 18  0?    ..(((

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava_21/Article_164/

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2 :          ?


     !  :8:

----------


## Andyko

,      2 /.       ,   . :Speaking:

----------

, .  ,   ,   .  ,       ,  "  "  ,  ""  "0",  ?        ,   ?     (  , )    .

----------


## LegO NSK

.
             .




> ,   ?


.   ,   ,  .




> (  , )


,     .

----------

,         ,      )))           ? (  -  ).  ,   %   ?

----------


## Larik

> ,         ,      )))           ? (  -  ).  ,   %   ?


,       ().     .

----------


## Dima From

3.      6%:
     .
    . 
  :      ,    .

----------


## Feminka

> 


,

----------


## Dima From

> ,


, Feminka

----------

,   2     .     ?      0 ?

----------


## .

-       ?

----------



----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## Feminka

?  :Embarrassment:

----------



----------

,  ))

----------


## .

,       ?

----------

*, * ,     ?         .     ,    15.

----------


## 6

(_,  - , _ ).

1)     ? (   )
2) /       -    ?  ,      (  /, ,   )?
3)                    :Wink: 

   !

----------


## .

1.   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381
2.  
3.  ,  .      .  31

----------


## 6

> 1.   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381
> 2.  
> 3.  ,  .      .  31


  !
     18210501010011000110,   ,      .
,    .    ,     .  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Olga2309

!      .        .  .
1.      ?     .
2.     ,    ?
3.     :  - ?        ???

----------


## Olga2309

.   ,       .       .         ?

----------


## Ksenj



----------


## LegO NSK

*Ksenj*,     ?   :Wink:

----------


## Alechka

1. :I  III
2.         (  ),     .
3.  - .,  , -.
4.

----------


## Leil@

.
            ( /,    ,     ,     ,       ,     )?
-       ?
    .
 :Wink:

----------


## .

> .
>             ( /,    ,     ,     ,       ,     )?
> -       ?
>     .


.

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## Ksu0101

2008.  15%.  .
  ,   , \  .
           (  ).      .         .     10 .. (     ).
:     ,          ,               ?
    ""            ?

, ,   ?
   ,       ...

 !

----------

!    ,   -.       ,   ,               ,     - .   ?       -        4-?

----------

*Ksu0101*,  ?

----------


## .

> ,              ,     -


          ,    .   ,    ?       ?



> -        4-?


    ,      .

----------

> *Ksu0101*,  ?

----------

,    , ,    ?      ,        30 %!

      .           ?        ?             ?

   !!!

----------

, ,        ,      ? ))   2          . !

----------


## Larik

?

----------

,                    30 %   13 %  -   ,  ?

   ?        ? (   5000 )
      ?

!

----------


## Larik

,

----------

(2  )      ( )   ?     )))    ?         ?          ? 

!

----------

*Ksu0101,   15*




> (  ).


  ?    .   ?      - ,    ,      .    +,      ,   .     -,        .


> .         .     10 .. (     ).


    , .         .


> ,          ,               ?


  .   ,     , /   .

 , ,         .         ,   9        .     .

----------

> (2  )      ( )   ?


    2   ? -,   .


> ?


    .


> ?


   .

----------

2  ,      2   ))       ,       ,         ?      ,    4-   15   -     ? )   , ,           ?

----------

.     .   ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

> .     .   ?


    ,     ,      ,       .

----------


## .

,

----------


## 6

!  
  -        (      )? 

   ,    . ,    ,   ,     (    ), ,     "  "  :Frown:  ? 

!

----------


## .

> ,  ,
> 
>        ,
> 
> 
>  ( ),  ,    ,  ,                         104 - 110  " " (24)     .
>         ,           .
>       ( )           ,      ,       .
> 1.          ()      .
> ...


       ,   .     .

----------


## LAK

?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## 6

, .  !      (      :Smilie:  )

  (* , 6%*)  (  ) :

 - *09*  (,  ),      01
  - **  (    -    )
  - *.01.2008* (   .02.2008)
 .
  - __  07.07.2008
  - ** (    ).

,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

*6*,        ,     ?   ,         ?
        02 ( ),   ,    .   .   (     ?)

----------


## 6

> *6*,        ,     ?   ,         ?
>         02 ( ),   ,    .   .   (     ?)


       ,    .           -       :Embarrassment:  

  ,       (   ),     (     ...)

P.S. ,     .        -  (),   ,       - ?

----------


## .

,   ,      .
      ,   13,        ,      ,  09.

----------


## Ksu0101

> *Ksu0101,   15*
> 
>   ?    .   ?      - ,    ,      .    +,      ,   .     -,        .    , .         .  .   ,     , /   .
> 
>  , ,         .         ,   9        .     .


1.  :   ,            () - ..        ?
2.    :           ,           27 ?   ?   ?
   1  2  "",        ?   ?

P.S.    , , ,      ...

----------

> 1.  :   ,            () - ..        ?


.


> 2.    :           ,           27 ?   ?   ?


   ,     .     .


> ?   ?


.

----------


## Freedom23

.    2    060?     ?  :OnFire:    ,     !   .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ?
  1:
8.    060        () .             140  2 .
  2:
16.    060 (  3  4)      .   3           010;   4 -         040  050.

----------

*Freedom23*,  6 -   3, 15 -  4.

----------


## Olga2309

?   1151050.             ?     .  .       .    00    ?

----------


## Freedom23

> ?
>   1:
> 8.    060        () .             140  2 .


      .   "      () ? "       -   -.        ?   6%  ,     .   060    ?

----------


## ARNO

!  ,    ,  , ,       ,  ,       ?

----------


## Freedom23

, ,  6.  -      060   ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

> -   -


 ?  060    140  2 .   .

----------

> 6


*Freedom23*,  2  .3 .060= .010.  1 .060 ,    .   ?

----------


## .

> ,  , ,       ,


 .      .

----------


## ARNO

> .      .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARNO

,      6     ,   ,

----------

> ,


.     .

----------


## Olga2309

http://www.r46.nalog.ru/doc.php?id=1...topic=ip_esn46


 ,    
    1151046
   ?        . , .

----------


## .

*Olga2309*, ,   ,    .     ,

----------


## Olga2309

!      ,    :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
      :     .    ?        ?

----------


## Natilali

!         .
,   ,  ,       2  2008 
    ,    :
1)    
2)    
3)         ...
  - ?
      ?    ?
,     /  !

----------


## Andyko

*Natilali*,      ?

----------

> , ** ,  ,    **   2  2008


   ,    (    ).
  2  3  .

----------


## Gomon

.
 -    ,       ,    (   )   .    - 8 .     050-070     (, , )     (      8)?   ,     .   ,        020  3?   .

----------


## .

.        ,

----------


## Gomon

!

----------


## Olga2309

.     ?

----------


## Gomon

,       ,      (   ) ,     .

----------

, (15%)         15.10.2007.?

----------


## .

*Olga2309*,    .

----------


## .

**,  ,     .        :Frown:

----------


## Freedom23

, ,  .   "  "?   6%  .        ?          ?       060?   ,     ,       .      -      ,            -    .

----------


## .

*Freedom23*,      ,    .   6%    .      ,    .
    060  1   140  2.      140,    ,    ,

----------


## Freedom23

.K. - . -   6% -      ?  ?    140    -      .  -       .   -              ?     -   .

----------


## Andyko

*Freedom23*,        ,     ,     .

----------


## .

> -       .


    -          9 .   15% ,   4   ,   )   6%    , ,       4 ,         .           ,   ,   9

----------


## Freedom23

. -    -  060   140  .

----------


## Freedom23

Andyko -    .   ! :Rotate:

----------


## Freedom23

.          ?    ?      ,         :  6 ,  6 ,       ,        .       .  6%

----------


## .

..     3864     ?   ...

----------


## Freedom23

.K -    ,    -    .      -  .

----------


## .

*Freedom23*,    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Freedom23

*.*,  ,     .  - .  ,    . :Cool:

----------


## Andyko

> 


    .  :Wink: 


> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## k1ndcat

.
   .
      (  ,   6%   -       ,       ),         (            -   ),            ,           .   :
1.           ,         , -   ,      ,       ,         .
2.               ,      - ?
3.       ,      -  /  ,     ?   :Frown: 
4.  -               ,          ,          , "   , ,         -    ,  "  :EEK!:  

          .

----------


## .

1.  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381
2.   .             ?
3. ..2
4. ..1

----------

.   ,,   ,   ,   ,      ,    ,            (   ),   .     1   1151001,      ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

,      .      .        ,    . ,

----------

.,.

----------

,     1      1151085,  ,  ,     ,   ,             (  ),         : , , .      ,  ,     .    , ,   ???

----------


## .

**,      ?     ,     .

----------

-       15%(6%)    2  2008???

----------


## 7eRJ

. 15%.
         .
               ?       110   2 .?  110   ?

----------


## Andyko

> 15%(6%)


  .       ,      .

----------

> .


  :
    -
30.04 
31.05 
30.06 
       6 .


> 110   ?


   ,   6.

----------


## tata-chue

,     ,   ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

,      .

----------


## tata-chue

> ,


       ,    ? ( )  :Frown:

----------


## k1ndcat

*.*,   -    :yes:      ,         2576 . 
1288 .   2-           -         -  ? (     ),         ?

P.S.               -  :  - 987,  - 494.              ,  ?

  .   :Embarrassment:

----------

-      -4 ().
   ,         -    .       .(((

----------


## .

> ,    ? ( )


      ,  ?



> -  :


 -     .     .
     ,     ,        . ..    ,   



> -      -4 ().


    ,    -?   ?  :Smilie:    ,  ?

----------


## Freedom23

> ,         -


  -     -      ?      ?     ,     !  !

----------


## k1ndcat

*.*,          -    -       .   :yes: 

   :          : 
hxxp://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=51484192&postcount=7

: 010 -  97 750
            060 -  97 750
            070 -    6%
            080 - 5865
            130 - 5865
       ?           ,        .  -  ,         ,        ,        ?

  !  :Dezl:

----------


## .

130   2   .030  1.    .    
  ,    25 .

----------

2 ?

----------


## .



----------

,   
          13 . 1             .

----------


## .

,       . ,      ,    ?

----------

!  , ,    :
     (  )         (   ) ....      , ..       ,      ,     ( ) +   ()(   )????

----------


## .

> 


     .      ?



> ( ) +   ()(   )


       ? 
    +   .

----------

> -      -4 ().
>    ,         -    .       .(((


 2  , /     10 .. .
       ?)
       ,         .     ,    30%     ...

----------


## .

**,       .   4, 9  10   ,  .

----------

?    /  ,    ?

----------

.

----------

,  2, . 5 -  - ?

----------


## .

,

----------

.4 -     -    /?

----------


## .

.

----------

. 10,  11,  -     ()  ,  . .......

   :     " ,  10.07.2008   "
-       ,  ?

----------


## Larik

.    ,     ,    .           .    10  14.

----------

. 5 ?

----------


## Larik

,   5    -  .   245   .

----------

,      ,         .

----------


## Larik

.     .

----------


## IPT

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152017.htm  :Frown:

----------


## .

.     ?

----------

,  - ,  -,      ., .,     -  .   - "...    .  14000    ...".
:    /        ? ..         (   ,  )?

----------


## JU_LI

1    -10  50.

----------


## Feminka

10

----------

10

----------

> /        ?


         .       .      .


> 


 /  "   =18/118* ", .

----------

7000, .. 2        (..14000    ),             ?

----------

> ?


 .     ?   ,    2 .

----------

?     ,          ,   14000      ,       ...           14000    ?

----------

!

     .
  :
"    ,     ,     ,   ,           ,           ,       (       ),         ()    ,      10.07.2007 N 62."
1.       ?
2.    ,   1-         ?

----------


## Feminka

.  .

----------


## .

**,   7000        ?

----------

-   7000 +

----------


## .



----------


## dergach_svetlana

:Smilie: )) :Frown: ((,.....
, , 15%
      :
: 010=100000
               020=80000
               030=------
               040=20000
               041=------
               050=------
               060=20000
               070=15%
               080=3000
---------------------------
               110= ,    :Frown: ((   ?   ,   ,       ?    ,  ?
               120=    ,      , ?  , 2000 .        ?
               130=  1000    ,        ???        080???

   !!!

----------

, !
    -            ..? ..-        (, )     ( ).

----------


## .

> ?    ,  ?


    ?      ,        ?  - ?



> , ?


  ,  . 



> 080???


     ,  .130    ,   ,        1

----------


## .

> 


     ! ,     .

----------

> 110= ,   ((   ?   ,   ,       ?    ,  ?


?   6%.


> 120=    ,      , ?  , 2000 .        ?
> 130=  1000    ,        ???        080???


.   .080    ,        .

----------


## dergach_svetlana

**, ,    -,    ! :Smilie: )

----------


## .



----------

> 110= ,   ((   ?   ,   ,       ?    ,  ?



      110       6%

----------

> ! ,     .


!

----------


## dergach_svetlana

*.*,     :Wink: )!!

----------


## ayrat9

.   
  (   15%):
        1 ,     

   /  1 ,     ,         

,    /            X, ..   ,       .

     ?

   :

           ?      030, 110-150?

----------


## Freedom23

,     :    ,    -   -  -    ,   -   .        ?      .  -        ,   ""      5 . -       ,    ,   2 .

----------


## .

> ,    /            X, ..   ,


   ?       .        



> 030, 110-150?


 ,        .     ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> -  -    ,   -   .


 ...    ,      ?   :Smilie:

----------

!      ,         .   ,     ?   ,       ,   15    2  ,       !!!       ?

        ,     ,      .       ,             ,      .

      ?               ?     ?   -        ?

----------


## IPT

> .     ?


   -   -     :Frown: 

   -   webfile.ru kb rapidshare.com



..

----------


## .

*IPT*,        " ".   .     ,       .       .
       ,    ,

----------


## .

> ,       ,   15    2  ,       !!!       ?


  .     ,      . ,        .



> ?     ?   -        ?


   .       ,    .             :Frown:

----------


## Rappahannock

"  ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085.   21 ."

 -       ?
,  ,    ,   , -  "    ".

----------

> .     ,      . ,        .
>    .       ,    .


      ,         ,         7-8  !    ,    ,      ,            . 

      ?                (      )?       ?      .

----------


## Olga2309

> ?   ,       ,   15    2  ,       !!!       ?


  .    ,               !!!
 ?

----------


## Andyko

> -       ?


       .    - ,    .



> 


: -4  .


> ?


.


> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## Olga2309

,      ,  ,     .     ?     ?    
     ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## IPT

> *IPT*,        " ".   .     ,       .       .
>        ,    ,


     ,      -      :Frown: 


 -    -  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

1 , , ,            ,    . .

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## IPT

,  mvf.klerk.ru     :Frown:    ...

----------


## .

*IPT*,     -.   .   *mvf*,   ,      :Smilie: 
   ?  9

----------


## .

*Olga2309*,   !         :Frown:

----------


## IPT

> *IPT*,     -.   .   *mvf*,   ,     
>    ?  9


 9.51,      -       ..

  -       ?        :Frown:

----------


## Rappahannock

> "  ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085.   21 ."
> 
>  -       ?
> ,  ,    ,   , -  "    ".





> .    - ,    .


    ? 
      ?

----------


## .

*IPT*,   *Andyko*,  .   mvf.klerk.ru   .

----------


## Olga2309

> *Olga2309*,   !


, ,    .      !!!

----------


## Andyko

*IPT*,      # 294.
*.*,     .
*Rappahannock*,      .80 -   .

----------


## Solhan

. 
  6%.   ,  ,      . 
1.       (FSS24).       ? ( 1)      . 
2.     (1),  ?
3.     ,  2( 1  2)      ? 
4.   3 (3)?
5.     ,   ?
6.     ,    7,8,9 (   ) . ? 
7.  9     -   8-10 ?
8.          ?

----------


## .

*Olga2309*, ,       ?   :Wink: 



> ? ( 1)      .


 .      .      



> (1),


   .



> ,  2( 1  2)      ?


   .     .      - 



> ,    7,8,9 (   ) . ?


        .  



> ?


  .     ,

----------


## Solhan

.
    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Freedom23

-   :   060  140,    ,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## 2

, ,          2007 .   1      ,    .       .     :        10%  ,        13%? ..        (  ,   )?     .  ,    -  . 
          ,    ? 
    ,               ?      15.07.08 ?     ?
    ,      "   ",              . :Frown:

----------


## .

> 1


  , ,       ? 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------



----------


## Larik

.

----------


## 69

, .      .    .  1 .       2007.   .       07.04.2008.

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## 69

> 


1)  ,           1 .?    ,   ?
2)     2 .   ?

----------


## 69

> 1)  ,           1 .?    ,   ?
> 2)     2 .   ?


 :
 = 1459.
 = 966.

----------


## Andyko

? ,      -  729 .

----------


## 69

1 :
-1459
 - 462.
 :997.
 1    -504.
 2-   .   (  )
      1 .

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## 69

!

----------


## Olga2309

,    ,  1 ?      ?

----------


## .



----------

> ?  -    ,    (500.),      .    ? 
>   :       -  15%  .  .  ,       ,    ?           ,  ,          ?


     .     .

----------


## Jenny_SS

!
 !

1)      .    ?   + ??

2)   ,       ?     ??


 .

----------


## .

1.      
2.

----------

!

1.    ,    6%            4, 9-10?
2.   ?   , ..       ,    ?   .
3.     .9  10 "   ()"?
" | "  " | "  "04 | ".        .
4.               ,        .

!

----------


## .

1. 
2.   . , -          :Embarrassment: 
3.  
4. .

----------

.
    ,          ?

----------


## ***

,       30,62  7,52.           312  82??

----------


## Andyko

,    .

----------


## ***

?

----------


## Andyko

- ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## ***

..      :write:

----------

+ .        ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## Zbra

:Lupa:        ,   .    .    2   ,     ?
    ,       ... :Help!:

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## Zbra

,  .   -   ?  ... ?

----------


## .

> + .        ?


   ,     .

----------


## dergach_svetlana

,       25  ?

----------


## dergach_svetlana

,  1152016,  =    :      030  1 ,   ,   030-     ..      -  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

, .  12.06.08       S    130. .  290 ..   ,     ,  ????
   ,        ,    .  ,  ,   ,    ,  -     .

----------


## .

> 


 . 



> ,  ????


  ?       .

----------


## dergach_svetlana

*.*,         ?     ,   25   :yes:

----------


## Larik

25 .

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> 25 .


  ,        ,   =  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

25  -

----------


## dergach_svetlana

,   ?

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> ,  1152016,  =    :      030  1 ,   ,   030-     ..      -  ?



       ,      ? :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   ?


.346.21
"       25-   ,     ."

----------


## 2006

/   ,   ,   , ?  :Frown:

----------

?             .
  ?  (   )    .,     ,    ,       ?         (    ,   )?

----------


## 55

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 :      ,         . .    2,3  .        ,         2- ?  :    1 2   120000 .,1  25000,00   .95000,00   :  30000,00;   30000,00
10000,00     20000,00   ,  350000,00).   : 010 -120000,00;  011 - 55000,00? ?   .

----------


## .

**, -  ,     FAQ     :Frown:    .           .



> /   ,   ,   , ?


    ,  
  - 09.    - 09,    -14,    - 02

----------

?       .            [/QUOTE]     346 .2, ,          .   + ,       ,    :     .

----------


## .

> 346 .2, ,


 .    ,      .        .



> + ,       ,


          .        ,        .
 -     .       .   ,  .    
       5,5   .       ,      .  ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> 





> .


    ?

----------

> + ,       ,    :     .


**, .346.26
"1. **        ,          ,  ,       -  **  (    -   ) ** ,        ."

----------

> ,     .


     ,          ?    ?   ?

----------

.         .   ???

----------


## .

> ,          ?    ?   ?


    . -       



> .   ???


 .

----------


## _

.   - ,    :
1.    27     16 ,     . ,   ,   16+5  -  15 ?
2.          .   ?
3.      -   .   15 ?
4.        ?
5.     ????  :Frown:

----------


## .

1. 16  +5 .       
2.   .      
3.    .   !
4.  .     2008   20  2009
5.   .   -?

----------


## _

, , ,     .
 ,       5000    .      .  .   ?   -  ?

----------

> .


  -  4-,    -?

----------


## Feminka

** ,      .

----------

> ** ,      .


,   ...

----------


## .

> ,       5000    .      .


 ,       ?



> .   ?


 
** ,     "    ,     ,  ,         .   http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm

----------


## _

.
...       4-       ,   50%.    ,     ,            .    ,    ,                  .   2006          5000    ,   2007   ,       :   ,       ,       .       30.05.2005 N 04-2-03 72 (.  FAQ)   ,     ,  ...    24.09.2006..      ?

----------

> ** ,     "    ,     ,  ,         .   http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm


   "",          ?   ?

   ,        (  )?  4-?

----------


## .

*_*,   ,    5 .  .

----------


## .

> "",          ?


 .          .        .

----------

> .          .        .


     "    ,     ,  ,  ?

    ...   -    ?

----------


## .

--,           -    ,    .    .      .   -?        ?   :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

** ,      .

----------

,  ,   ...    , .. 1               (  ),        . ?

----------


## .

(,     ).  ,         .
         .        
       .
 ,

----------


## k1ndcat

,    ,    ,  , , ,   2-    
060 "      () "    ,   ,   -  ?

!

----------


## .

040-060

----------

,   :yes:

----------

, !
  ,    ,    .  ,  , ,    . ,        .  ?
    ????

----------


## k1ndcat

*.*,     ,    , , 010 - , 020 - , 030 -  , 040 -  , 050 - ,   060 -     (           1- ).   ,       .

  ?

   ,         ?                   ?

----------

, ,    + ,    .      +  ,        . . ??
    ,  ?

----------

, .   + ,      ,     +  . :        .  .
    !!!!!!

----------


## .

*k1ndcat*,      1.        040-060,   .  ,  .  



> ,        ?


 



> ?


 



> .  ?


  ?   .     
**,   ,         .           :Frown:          ,

----------


## k1ndcat

*.*, .     :Smilie:   :yes:

----------

,      ,        :Smilie:  ..     . .
    . 28.04.08   .   ,     . 4-  ,   ?       ,   ,      9 ,    .

----------


## .

> 4-  ,   ?


  1  .

----------

?

----------


## .

.       -.     :Smilie:       .

----------


## Aliona0408

,    ,  4    ()     .-   ,      ,  .   ,   ,     ,  ?

----------


## Olga2309

, ,       :  ,      ,        - ?

----------


## Feminka

> - ?

----------


## Olga2309

?   ,   ?
,     ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?   ,   ?






> ,     ?


?

----------


## .

> ,  ?


 



> ?   ,   ?


 



> ,     ?


      ?

----------


## Olga2309

, ,       .

----------


## Feminka

*Olga2309*,     ?  :Smilie: )  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Olga2309

-     2 ?     ?

----------


## Larik

.        .

----------


## Olga2309

.            ?

----------

> .            ?


         .  ,          .

----------


## Olga2309

!

----------


## Lee67

-  ,  .   ,    , .. ,  , ,     ?

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

. ,     280000.  1,       2.2 "  "

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

..   (    ).   .       2.2 "  ",    62..   1   280..(372..).   5,5-   14%( 1966)

----------


## .

*MASHLAKOVA*,       ,   ,   .
 167-  22
        .         :Frown:

----------


## Olga2309

.  4-,             .       !
:     ?    ,      . .      ...

----------


## .

,      ?

----------


## _111

(  +, 1  ,    ), -      2.1    4 ("  3,    ,    ,     ")    2.2   5 ("  4,   ,    ,    ")   ?     ,    ,     ).

----------


## Olga2309

- .     .      . , ,  .

----------


## .

> .


          .    ,   ,   ,   
  -    24.07.1998 N 125-

----------

,         20000   ,

----------


## .

> ,         20000   ,


   ,

----------

> (  +, 1  ,    ), -      2.1   4 ("  3,    ,    ,     ")    2.2   5 ("  4,   ,    ,    ")   ?    ,    ,     ).


   ?       .   .

----------


## _111

> ?       .   .


,   (,  - ). , .

----------

> ,   (,  - )


*_111*,    ,       .         .       .  :yes:

----------


## Olga2309

.       ?

----------


## .

,   .      ,

----------

. ,   ,         : "  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .     20.09.2007 N 83)"        ,  2008 ,           ,       20.09.2007. 
   ,      ,    4 . 2007?

----------


## .

2008 .      83. Ÿ    4 
    ,       .

----------

!!!

----------


## Foksha Ltd.

!
     .
     .
  , ,15%.    18  .

    1151058   1  2    Z?
  1, ""   001,  10?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 1151058   1  2    Z?


 



> 1, ""   001,  10?

----------


## Foksha Ltd.

, !  :Smilie:

----------


## Solhan

1152017 .  ,  .
      ""  " ?

----------


## .

-  ,  
  ,  -   .

----------


## Solhan

,   ? 

     2 ,     ?

 .

----------


## .

> ,   ?


 



> 2 ,     ?

----------


## _

. .
1.     26 .   ,     (, ?) ,   ?
2. ,   ,       ,        ,           ,      ,     ,  ,         ? (    ,       ?)
 .

----------


## _

,       ,      . ?
        ,     ?   ?

----------


## _

,       ,  1     , ,    :Frown: .  ? ,   ,  . .

----------


## Andyko

*_*, ,   -    .

----------


## She-Tanya

, , ,   , 15%,   -    ,  1. -  .     4      ,    ,     .          ,       2 ? .

----------


## Andyko

> 


.


> 2 ?


 ,  .

----------


## flyura

!

      (6%)  .                ?

----------


## Feminka

> (6%)  .                ?


,      !

----------


## .

> 


 ,

----------


## She-Tanya

> ,


  .        ?

----------


## .

,   .   ?

----------

. 

** 2008 .
** 2008.

       ?..    15%.
  , ...           2.1.  .
   ?
-   
-   /?

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?

----------


## She-Tanya

> ,   .   ?


    ,           ?

----------


## .

,    :Smilie: 
    ?

----------

,  15%.

----------


## .

15 ,       1 .  ,

----------

.
   16.07.,        9 .,   "  ". 
      ,   ,     15- .

      2.1, (   )?

----------


## .



----------


## Norma+

, !     ? ,  ,   ... :            .       1?

----------


## .

*Norma+*,       26.1 
  " ".      ,    3 .346.5
            .

----------


## __

.

       ,       ,       .

,    6%  .    2008    .

  (16.07.08),      - 1932 . ..   . 

     .      ,        ?  

               ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


,       9 .

----------


## __

> ,       9 .


.  ...     ,            ...          ,  ,     "".

           ,   ""    ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ""    ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Feminka*,    ?     ,   .
*__*,  ,

----------


## Feminka

:Embarrassment:     .

----------

...  ,   1 ,     ,  .   .           ?

----------


## .

**,        ?  :Frown:

----------

> **,        ?


,        ,        ,      ,     ...      .

----------

?  :Frown:

----------


## .

100 .     :Smilie:

----------


## ilyasowen

6%
 1-      35..    966             462(   )       1638(2100-462)
      20..
          ?
  (010  060 ?)    20..   55?(35+20)
    (080)    3300
  110      ? .. 1 +2,     2-           1  462         966.

     (120)=1638
 ,     (130)       462    1200,   966  696
 ?
     "      () " ( 140)? 
-     :Frown:

----------


## .

> 20..   55?(35+20)


 



> (080)   3300


 



> 110      ? .. 1 +2,


   966,   966



> (120)=1638


 


> ,     (130)


696
  140   ,       ,

----------


## ilyasowen

*.*,   !
       140 ?

----------


## .

,   3     ,   2 . ,         ,      .

----------


## ilyasowen

*.*,  !     !!!

----------


## stussy

( ,     6% -   1152017) -    1   -      (   1-2)? 
 ,  -  -   ,    ,  16  -  , ,   ..=(

,   -    Exel ,    Word'    ...

  ! 
=)       !

----------


## .

*stussy*,    ,      .   ,   .
    .

----------


## stussy

*.*, ,  ! =) ,     -   ,      -  !
     - ,  ...  =)

----------


## LjubovK

, 15%.
     .
 ,         . .    30.06    ,    !
  ?  -   ?

----------


## tata-chue

15 %  (91 )

----------

> 15 %


  ,  ..   /,     15.


> ?  -   ?


   ,      9 .

----------


## tata-chue

:Redface:   -  ,   1       91 .   .

----------


## LjubovK

**, !
*tata-chue*,  .
  1  7.7 ,   91.4 " ,   ".

----------

!

, .,   +.
 ,  ,     1 .
       ? (   1  - ).

----------


## .

, .   .    .

----------


## valsy

> ..      ? ..                 ?


    .

     -      ,         ?       ,    ?

    (   )  ?

.

----------


## 26051971

17.06,   - ,    .      150   . 
   ,  , ..     (  0).
 " "   ,          , ..     ,      .
             (    )    .
    .
    ?

----------

!
 ......
   ,     ,      .       .  2   ,   ,   (..  ).          ?   ,    .      ,       3 ,   2         ?.....     ,    (......

----------


## --

?   1,2 ?

----------


## .

> ,  , ..     (  0).


  ,

----------


## .

> 2   ,   ,   (..  )


  -         -  ,   .      2       .       
     ,          



> ?   1,2 ?


      ,   ,

----------


## --

> ,   ,


 .            ,     ,       1,2,          .

----------


## .

-      ,

----------


## N_shka

!       : 3   1   2 .             1         .      ?

----------


## .

,     .     .
    !

----------


## N_shka

,     - ,  :        ,    ?     "" -  .  
        ?        ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ,  
  -

----------


## N_shka

/  ,       /  1000 ,   ?
      50 %    , ?

----------


## N_shka

,  .  .  :



: , 2 
    ?

----------


## .

> 50 %    , ?


  50%. -

----------


## .

,       .

----------


## N_shka

,           2008
013169│ 0│-   │
│(  N 11/2008, .  │
│ 28.03.2008 N 72-)
__________________
   :      3  ,      , ?
     -  -        ,   ?

----------


## .

> -  -        ,   ?

----------


## N_shka

?
 - 100% 
2         ?

----------


## .



----------


## volminka

.  .   .       (   -),     , .. 1%  .             ?  .

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## volminka

,   ?      ?

----------


## .

,    ,        ,   



> ?


    . -         .          ,        .

----------


## volminka

,       .            -.                  ?

----------

> -         -  ,   .      2       .       
>      ,          
>       ,   ,



             (   )       ,         ......          (......
    ? ....     , ?

----------


## .

> -.


     ,    ?   ,        .       . 



> , ?


 ,       , -   
    ,   
   2

----------

> ,       , -   
>     ,   
>    2



      ((((( ......             ,         ,     ...  ?......      ,   ,     ?      ? ..   ? ....   ,    ,     ,      ?....             ?.......

----------


## .

,     ,

----------


## 26051971

.,   !         .

----------

> ,     ,


!  !!!!    ,     120  410  ? (   10.,  )       10,        10?   2  ?......       ,       (

----------


## .

,    10    ??? ?   , .210

----------


## okcum

:Frown: ,     :Frown:   ...

----------

> ,    10    ??? ?   , .210


!!!   !   ,         (........        .    2 ,         2?.....          3 ?

----------


## .

> .    2 ,         2?.


    ? ,      ?  -    ,        .  -      :Embarrassment:

----------

,     6     (6 %),     2   ,       ,       ,  ...

----------

> 6     (6 %),     2   ,       ,


          .

----------

> .



     ( 1  )     ?

----------

> ? ,      ?  -    ,        .  -


  ,    ((( .....         ,        3 ,   2    ((((((
,  !!!!

----------

> ( 1  )     ?


   ,     .

----------


## .

!

   6%
22  -          -   .
  ,     ,       -  .
               -  6%,    
  .

   ?

----------


## Feminka

* .*,              .

----------


## IVAN-BUL

....    6%    2008     1 .   ...    ....  ....   /          ....???????       ...... :Love:

----------



----------


## IVAN-BUL

??????

----------


## .

? -        :Embarrassment:   , ,         ,       ,       ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.        ?  .

----------


## .



----------


## KocmosMars

10  50?

----------

2.    1   :
  001:
      (  50) (      ,     , ,      ,    ,   () ) - 10;
      (      ,     , ,      ,    ,   () ),           , - 50;
     ,     , ,      ,    ,   ()  (  60) - 20;
     ,     , ,      ,    ,   () ,           , - 60;
       (  70) - 30;
      ,           , - 70;
      ,    , - 40;

            ,     - 10

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,     - 10


 .           50,     10,  ?  ?

----------


## 1970

""    .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    25 ""


    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

* 1970*,     ?

----------

